# Found a young pigeon



## k8maccy (Oct 4, 2011)

Hiya everyone,
Thank goodness I found this forum..
While away for the weekend and while sat enjoying a drink in the sun a door from the 3rd floor fire escape of the hotel opened and a bucket of water was whooshed out by the cleaner and down came this pigeon and I'm guessing it's parent. The baby crashed landed while the parent softly landed.The baby flapped about a bit to the corner of the building where it sat.The parent flew off and we didn't see it again.We left the baby untill after dark and then decided (rightly or wrongly I don't know) that we would put the baby into a box for safety.Morning came and we put the baby on the grass but it just flapped about in a panic hitting into things.Back in the box it goes,we bring it home and are now stuck. 

We've been feeding it layers pellets (we have chickens) mashed up in water with a syringe down the neck,but everything we are doing today is complete guess work. My boyfriend has just put a perch in and it's perched ok.It isn't interested in taking food on it's own.

Sorry I yabbering...if anyone can help us I would be very grateful or if anyone is local in the south Manchester area who I could bring the bird to for a look at and some tips that would be fab. I just want to do what is best for the bird. Many thanks,Lisa


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Have you tried giving it wild bird seed? It might not recognize pellets. 

He looks close to weaning if he isn't there quite yet. 

Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like he should be old enough to fly by the look of him? Hopefully people with more pigeons will pop in and give you their thoughts.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello the pigeon might not be able to feed itself or only just learning. wild bird seed or canary seed would be easy for the pigeon to pick up. Give some water in small bowl. I would also defrost thoroughly some frozen peas or corn and give about 20 by hand placing as far back in throat.

You could ring SOUTH MANCHESTER WILDLIFE RESCUE, Alderley Edge Nr Wilmslow. Please phone and ask for Martin 07950 867353


----------



## k8maccy (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for your replies.

It won't touch water or mixed chicken corn which is why we done the layers pellets mashed up with water job. We get doves,pigeons etc scoffing from the chickens bowls so thought something might interest him if he was old enough to eat on his own. I'm going to have a rummage in the freezer for peas.

I'll give the number a ring in the morning.I'm happy to give this bird a go if I know I'm doing it right.
Many thanks again


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

with the eye colouring & the light edge to the wing, this looks like a young woodie.
If it came from the fire escape, it must have flown there as woodies nest in trees, not on buildings like their feral relatives.
Its maybe been out with the parent on a training flight & probably very scared from the water throw.
Normally they learn to eat on their own quicker than ferals, but they are generally more frightened and probably wont eat while being watched.
If you put a small dish of water & guide its beak into it so it knows what it is, and maybe scatter some pellets & pretend pecking with your finger it should get the idea as it will have been watching its parents, although, it may not try till you "dissapear"


----------



## k8maccy (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Quazer,Thanks for your reply. My boyfriend says it's a wood pigeon too. There were trees over hanging the fire escape and building.We saw the cleaner opening the door and throwing water out a couple of times so I think you're right about the bird being out with a parent rather than nesting there.The other pigeon which we guessed was a parent came down with the baby.We heard the door open and water being thrown so looked up and saw these two come down to earth.The baby really did crash land,so needs checking over. Felt terrible removing the baby,but we did watch at a distance for a few (drinking) hours for a parent to come back,but no show at all and we were the only ones in the hotel garden all afternoon hic 

If I don't get any joy from the number on here I'll take it to the vets for a check over.My vets will charge me,but the little fella is worth it.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Doubt the cleaner was observing Health & safety rules if discharging buckets of water out a door (even if it was clean water) lol
If you do take it to a vet, make sure the vet doesnt just euthanise it as many vets will do just that rather than treating, & most certainly wont have the time or effort to look after it till it is able to fly properly.


----------



## k8maccy (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah I know if I take it to the vets and leave it there they will put it down but won't charge me.If I book it in to see a vet they will charge me,but at least I won't let the needle go anywhere near it. Would rather an pigeon lover tell me if it's worth giving the fella a chance or not. Happy to do the work,but don't want to kill it out of kindness and doing the wrong thing.


----------



## k8maccy (Oct 4, 2011)

Update...

Done the pea thing and then offered mixed chicken corn again.Wasn't interested so done the finger tapping.After a couple of minutes and boyfriend joining in with the finger tapping it started to pick out and eat some grain yay.

It only had a few grains and wouldn't take any water even though I dipped it's beak a couple of times. Does this help age the bird at all?


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello do give Martin a call. There may be other Woodies at the centre. In company the Woodie might copy others and learn how to feed itself. Woodies are emotionally more fragile than Ferals so might do better around others especially if the aim is for release at a later date.

I would continue with the finger tapping and also give more peas as the woodie is not drinking at least there is water in the peas.

Thanks for helping this poor pigeon.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Lovely story and well done for helping this youngster out.

I would definitely follow up the number Jayne gave you at some point though.
Thinking ahead, this youngster needs to be amongst it's own kind if it's to stand any chance of surviving in the wild and now it's not with a parent to show it the things it needs to know, then release is going to be harder for it.

Woodies are totally different in the way they survive in the wild to ferals as they're much more skittish. It's parent would be teaching it what is food as far as foraging in the wild, and also to be preditor aware. So birds that are hand reared do need to be amongst others so they pick things like this up.
Being people friendly is a definite disadvantage to a Woodie as so many folks misunderstand them and think of them as pests sadly.
I know a lady that uses them for target practice in her garden just because they poop on her lawn!! So they need to be a bit wary of people when released.

I'm only saying this to help the pigeon's chances of survival long term and although I'm sad when I hand rear a baby then have to pass it onto to a rescue centre I know it's going to be released where it's safe and there are others new to the game with it so they help each other along.

You are very lucky to have a great rescue centre in your neck of the woods, there aren't many that will take on Woodies for release. Last week a lady came on here as she had a Woodie that her cat had caught and it was badly injured. If she'd taken it to a vet they would have euthanised it. Martin took it in and at least they were prepared to try and save it.
This will be the best route to take if you're able to get it to them once it's feeding itself.

Well done so far, this youngster wouldn't have stood much of a chance if you'd left it there on the ground, so lucky you were there.

As far as drinking goes, don't worry too much as it'll be getting moisture from the peas for now. Just leave a bowl of water nearby and play with it like you did with your fingers and it'll get the idea soon.

Keep us posted as to how things are going.

Janet


----------



## k8maccy (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for all your help everyone. Percy is off to Martins in a bit.I'm pleased we've managed to help Percy the last 4 days,but Martin will do a better job than us. Thank you for the finger tapping and pea hints....fab ideas, and just for being here for us who know nothing about pigeons.

Thank you Thank you Thank you from Percy pigeon and me xx


----------



## k8maccy (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Janet,we must of been typing at the same time.Yes he does need to be with other's. Maybe one day he will be in my garden scoffing up the chickens food.

We picked Percy (I've only named him now he's going) up in Birmingham.Hope the Manchester pigeons don't duff him up lol He's had a little breakfast...my finger has never had so much exercise with all this tapping,but it works.Time to head over to Martins...I feel quite sad now. Thanks again xx


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi again,

That's great news for Percy, he'll do well I'm sure.

Thanks again for all you've done. 

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes thank you for helping this pigeon. Best wishes Jayne


----------

